# Desert Club HOA Board , Please Vote!



## roadtriper (May 22, 2013)

To my fellow Desert Club Owners...   The Annual meeting has been announced for June 22nd at 9am at the resort. There are 4 "Owner" positions opening on the HOA Board. I urge all owners to take a few min. and cast your Ballot , even if you have a "Proxy" on file you should vote for Board members. this year we have 3 options. you can vote online with an owner specific password. you can mail in a Ballot , and you can vote in person at the meeting. all explained in the letter we all should receive if you haven't already.

OK, now into Campaign Mode!  (No I'm not running)   But...

#1   Charles McKern, Our Current president.  Charles has been fighting for us owners for a long time.  through the Leisure Bankruptcy, the transition into the Summer Bay Partnership, the Redevelopment trials and tribulations with Harrah's, the Move to the new Location on Koval and all the redevelopment phases, and most recently the transition from Summer Bay management/development  to the current Orange lake / Holiday Inn Club Relationship.   Charles has been one of the Constants throughout all of this and therefore Gets MY vote and very well deserves YOURS !

#2   Gary Koehli ,  our Current Treasurer.  having attend all the annual meetings since becoming an owner, I have been nothhig but impressed with Gary's performance as OUR treasurer!   his reports each year are spot-on, he's always able to answer any financial questions presented to him, all outside financial audits always come back clean with High ratings.  The resorts books and Finances are in good shape So Gary Deserves OUR Vote
   . 
#3  James Reach,   James is a fellow Tugger, and past Board Member at the resort.  During his tenure as a board member  we were still at the old resort, coming out of Bankruptcy, and going through the redevelopment rights issues with HET, and then dealing with the transition into the new resort.  James was and is an Owners Advocate, his knowledge of the operations at the old resort helped a great many of us better understand our ownership. James was always approachable as a board member, and always willing to help and answer questions for his fellow owners.  especially through all of the unknowns during the  redevelopment/ deed transfer stage of the trip across the street.
 I'd like to see James back on OUR Board,   James Reach Deserves OUR 
Vote!   

#4   Marcel Ferrere,    He's a current Board member ,and I'll give him the nod as an Incumbent.  Not that familiar with Marcel to really talk him up.

Well those are my pics for what it's worth!   each and every candidate running has a pretty impressive resume.  
PLEASE Cast a Ballot     Thanks    RT


----------



## timeos2 (May 22, 2013)

Although I don't own there I agree that it is critical that all owners VOTE in this important election. Over the years this resort has had some serious issues and the owner representatives have shown over and over that they understand the situation and tend to find answers that are both affordable and fair.  They do represent "the little guys" and have stood up to powerful groups looking to put business and profits ahead of the individual owners of the resort. 

They deserve your support and you need to take part to show you also care about your resort and how / for whom it is operated.  It doesn't take long or much effort to vote. If you can attend the meeting and be a bigger part of the process. Learn about your Board and their concerns.  But do take part by voting at the very least.  Good luck to the candidates.


----------



## jackio (May 22, 2013)

Thank you for your research and input on this.  I will vote.


----------



## VacationHavenDiva (May 24, 2013)

*Let us show our support for Mr. James Reach*

Without a doubt, James Reach will represent our owner’s best interests.  He is an owner at the resort. He brings skill set and wealth of experiences developed over the years as an attorney, real estate broker and home developer.  James bring to the table knowledge of budgeting, construction, real estate sales and loans, and the practice of law; a broad range of experiences that can be applied to maintain and move forward the agenda of our LVROA membership.


----------



## anne1125 (May 24, 2013)

I like the idea we can vote online.  I'll get right on it.

Thanks.

Anne


----------



## ry"c (May 26, 2013)

*Please Vote For Me, James Reach*

[Please delete this post] Read Below


----------



## ry"c (May 26, 2013)

*Please Vote For Me, James Reach*

I a an owner running for one the open owner positions. Thank you to Roadtriper for starting this thread and for the others who have posted or are reading this and are supporting me. If you have any reason as an owner or our Holiday Inn Club Las Vegas Desert Club Resort to contact me, feel free. I am always open to receiving owner feedback. reach@dock.net 
Here are some of the concerns our resort will be facing:
1. The proposal to reduce the size of our Board through a change in our bylaws. As I read the mailing regarding this, our Board is bringing this to our General Annual Meeting as an agenda item. Our current structure consists of a mix of eight elected owners and three developer appointees, a total of eleven members. The proposal is to reduce our Board to a smaller size with a different mix of owner elected members to developer appointees. The developer appointees will be raised to one-third of the total Board or greater and the total Board will be an odd number of members. Under this plan, the minimum reduction would be from eleven seats to nine seats (odd) and from eight elected owners and three developer-appointees on our Board to a six elected owner and three developer appointees (one-third developer) Board. To achieve this at the next election in June, 2014 there would only be two owner seats up for election rather than the four owner seats that would otherwise be open to candidates.
This is a major change so please come to the meeting to express your thoughts.

2. The increase in total size of our Association. As new suites are being developed by Orange Lake Resorts within our gates this becomes new timeshare inventory in our Association. This means a very large number of new members joining and being part of us. The current number of approximately 25,000 intervals will be increased by more than twenty-five percent, an additional more than 7000 more intervals added. This adds more of a base for which our members may have services and other benefits. There is strength in numbers and our numbers are growing, so we may get group discounts at retailers or at other casinos, who knows?

3. The continuing developments  of Vegas-related things around us. Several new developments everywhere including Linq/The Quad/Resorts World Las Vegas right in our backyard.


----------



## ry"c (May 26, 2013)

Continued.
All these new developments and more is poised to make our timeshare ownership very good for enjoying as an ultimate vacation destination or for enormous trading power or to do rentals.

4. It is good our resort has a good capital reserve account that it has stored for many years to pay for major repairs, such as the current announcement of major partial roof replacement.

Please take the time to exercise your right to vote and vote for me.
James Reach


----------



## andex (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info,
Will we receive something by mail to vote, a form already done or do we have to figure it out?


----------



## jackio (May 27, 2013)

I just voted online.  It was quick and easy.  Thank you.


----------



## andex (Jun 1, 2013)

do you have a link to this site!


----------



## jandlintx (Jun 2, 2013)

We got the Notice of the Annual Meeting of Members with a few pages of information, but I have read everything front and back and while there's information about the meeting, there's nothing resembling a ballot or directions on how to access an online site to vote.

Am I missing something, or is it coming under a separate cover?


----------



## Sandy (Jun 2, 2013)

*a link to the voting site*

Please help direct us who need to vote online.  Thank you so much RT and James for the updated information. 

When is voting deadline?


----------



## roadtriper (Jun 2, 2013)

The ballot was part of the package, and getting to the voting site will do no good without the unique Member password include in the package. 2500 +/- owners, the mailing be spread out over a few days???  if you don't get a ballot, I'd call customer service   RT


----------



## roadtriper (Jun 4, 2013)

FYI, the Packet I received was 6 pages. a cover page and 5 numbered pages (Double sided numbered 1-9)  the Ballot is page 5 and is the only single sided page.  it contains the unique web address and passwords to vote as does the cover page    the web address looks like www.roadtriper.lvroavote.com  and then a 5 didgit password  RT


----------



## andex (Jun 4, 2013)

thanks RT i will keep an eye out for it


----------



## roadtriper (Jun 24, 2013)

Election Update.  The 4 Incumbents held their seats. that would be Charles McKern Pres., Gary Koehli Treasurer, Marcel Ferrere , and Dennis Stacy. 
of the other 8 folks running for a seat on the Board  James Reach was the only one who actually showed up for the meeting! the other 7 candidates were no shows???
the actuall numbers were not announced at the meeting, I know James requested them  maybe he will share them?

Had a chance to stay in one of the Newly refurbished rooms 9-206, it was nice, a little darker motif with oranges and browns new light fixtures etc. 

also got to tour one of the "Signature Series Suites" ( there will be 48 of these at the Desert Club)   all high end appliances,Euro style Gull Wing Cabinet doors, Like a 24 bottle Wine cooler,  deluxe multi jet shower in the master bath, with a tv in the shower!  his/hers sinks, nice tile work, ceiling fans. Real nice patio set,  not sure of the price tag on these? but I bet its up there!

the morning of the meeting an employee  routed us in through the sales center, and right through the "Boiler Room"!   there must have been 12-15 salespeople working couples at individual desks and tables.  (that left me with kind of a helpless feeling!  Knowing I could save them, but had to walk on through leaving them to their own destiny :ignore:  )     RT


----------



## jackio (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you for the update!


----------

